# Amazon cover with light vs M-Edge Executive with illuminator light



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a K1 with M-Edge Executive leather case and Eluminator light - great combination which I've loved for years!

However, I gave this to my wife and bought a K3 (my aging eyes need the crisper display). I could buy a new M-Edge case (no longer leather) with eluminator light. But I'm intrigued by the Amazon case with built-in light. Does it cover Kindle evenly as illuminator can? I'm afraid the uneven light will be distracting, while eluminator can be adjusted for proper screen coverage.

Appreciate any feedback from users of Kindle case with light...


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

The Amazon lighted cover is really nice, and imo much nicer than the new faux-leather M-Edge. However, the light is not cast very evenly across the screen (the images on Amazon's product page are pretty accurate). Many people don't mind, but it isn't as evenly spread as an aftermarket light. It's definitely sleeker and more convenient, though.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

PurpleK said:


> The Amazon lighted cover is really nice, and imo much nicer than the new faux-leather M-Edge. However, the light is not cast very evenly across the screen (the images on Amazon's product page are pretty accurate). Many people don't mind, but it isn't as evenly spread as an aftermarket light. It's definitely sleeker and more convenient, though.


Guess I'll have to try it. They have it at Staples - I'll pick one up and return if I don't like it. I bought a M-Edge Go case from them with light - did not like it. Light is outside case. It's going back tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

skanter said:


> Guess I'll have to try it. They have it at Staples - I'll pick one up and return if I don't like it. I bought a M-Edge Go case from them with light - did not like it. Light is outside case. It's going back tomorrow.


Giving it a test run is a good idea. The people I know who have them are in love with them. I used one for a while and never used the light except just to see what it was like, but then again I never used booklights with paper books either.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

PurpleK said:


> Giving it a test run is a good idea. The people I know who have them are in love with them. I used one for a while and never used the light except just to see what it was like, but then again I never used booklights with paper books either.


I used Eluminator light with Kindle 1 _every_ time I read indoors. The light is consistently perfect as it lights up just the screen, and I don't have to think about differing external lighting at all.

Not sure Amazon cover will do the trick - too uneven. I'll probably end up with another M-Edge case and Eluminator light.


----------

